# Leman Russ Model Sighted



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Enjoy! To me it's just one more down on the way to Sanguinius but I'm sure there's some Wolf players who might care.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

The Wolf King looks awesome! Want to see the full model, but he's potentially my favourite Primarch model so far.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

He is definitely up there amongst the cooler ones. Can't wait to see the base he is standing on as well. Hopefully a lot of dead Thousand Sons (even though I love that Legion).


----------



## Kharn The Complainer (Aug 19, 2015)

Lovely model, although in my opinion, Russ should have a damn beard. There are no bearded Primarchs.

We need to place bets on which Primarch will be last. I'm going with either the Khan or Alpharius/Omergan.


----------



## DeathJester921 (Feb 15, 2009)

The picture of him I saw on facebook wasn't as clear as this one, so the head looked off and didn't scream Leman Russ to me. This picture being much clearer, I gotta say he looks pretty good to me.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Why does Forge World insist on clean shaven Primarch? Dorn needs a mustache and Russ needs a beard. Otherwise they look too young.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

That's looking really nice. 

2 quibbles:
1) The angle on his head seems a little weird. 
2) why is he holding Abaddon's sword drach'nyen?


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Clearly he knocked it thinking it was the stick the Emperor threw to make him start crusading.


----------



## Roganzar (Feb 16, 2014)

Kharn The Complainer said:


> Lovely model, although in my opinion, Russ should have a damn beard. There are no bearded Primarchs.
> 
> We need to place bets on which Primarch will be last. I'm going with either the Khan or Alpharius/Omergan.





Zion said:


> Why does Forge World insist on clean shaven Primarch? Dorn needs a mustache and Russ needs a beard. Otherwise they look too young.


I agree that Russ needs a good beard.








It looks good as you go into battle and keeps your face warm on those cold Fenrisian nights.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Kreuger said:


> 2) why is he holding Abaddon's sword drach'nyen?


Because he isn't.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

gen.ahab said:


> Because he isn't.


I wasn't intending that as really literal. Just that they tend to have a very similar profile.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Kreuger said:


> I wasn't intending that as really literal. Just that they tend to have a very similar profile.


Sorry. MCAT brain. Everything is literal to me right now. :crazy:


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

Kharn The Complainer said:


> Lovely model, although in my opinion, Russ should have a damn beard. There are no bearded Primarchs.
> 
> We need to place bets on which Primarch will be last. I'm going with either the Khan or Alpharius/Omergan.



I bet last will be the Emperor himself


----------



## Kharn The Complainer (Aug 19, 2015)

Einherjar667 said:


> I bet last will be the Emperor himself


You're right!

Hopefully they'll just use a ball of burning magnesium to represent the Emperor. When you unbox The Emperor you'll have holes burnt into your retina from looking at him.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Kharn The Complainer said:


> Lovely model, although in my opinion, Russ should have a damn beard. There are no bearded Primarchs.
> 
> We need to place bets on which Primarch will be last. I'm going with either the Khan or Alpharius/Omergan.


Actually I think Dorn will be the last one, as he didn't have any real showtime in the Heresy until the Siege. But after Russ I bet Magnus is coming.



Kreuger said:


> That's looking really nice.
> 
> 2 quibbles:
> 1) The angle on his head seems a little weird.
> 2) why is he holding Abaddon's sword drach'nyen?





gen.ahab said:


> Because he isn't.


Also:


----------



## Asamodai (Oct 19, 2008)

I like him. But yes, needs a beard.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

You know, looking at the model, what he needs isn't a beard - he's never had one. What he needs is his giant mane of glorious golden locks and his fabulous top knot! Wtf, FW?

EDIT: All of the Internet cookies to the first person to GS the model with a proper head of hair. This shit is pathetic. If there were going to go fucking buckwild with any Primarchs hair, it needed to be Russ. 

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

gen.ahab said:


> You know, looking at the model, what he needs isn't a beard - he's never had one. What he needs is his giant mane of glorious golden locks and his fabulous top knot! Wtf, FW?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


yes yes and yes!


----------



## Euphrati (May 24, 2009)

We *do *have a primarch that has facial hair: Jaghatai Khan. Everyone just forgets about him (something even his first feature HH book pokes fun at in a tongue in cheek sort of way).

I'm going to have to agree with gen.ahab in that Russ should not have a beard (mostly since he never has had one in lore). Although, his hair could be a lot thicker/mane-like with braids, his top knot, and some thick side burns running down his jawline/braids at the temples.

If any primarchs were to have facial hair (besides the poor forgotten Khan) I would have to go with Ferrus Manus with a short, rough beard. What little we know about him seems to lead to a very 'rough' personality. I could see Fulgrim sporting an insanely intricately styled, close cropped beard for fun at times much like the guy from the Hunger Games movies. I can also picture Angron with a rough, blood and spittle-spattered goatee. Corax, I could see sporting a tight soul patch.

I can't picture Dorn with facial hair for some reason.

You have to remember also that the primarchs are (for 'immortal' beings) still very much children in a sense. So having them appear somewhat young isn't too far off the mark.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Dorn, WW1 British Military Moustache.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

shaantitus said:


> Dorn, WW1 British Military Moustache.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

That's the one. I was going to post either Lord Melchett or Backadder from Blackadder goes Forth.


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

I am hoping all out for an American Civil War mustache, connecting to the side burns


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

A very nice looking model. Agree that more hair is needed but no beardyness is required. There are enough of those playing the game.


----------



## Deloth (May 18, 2016)

Bah Russ, such an uncivilized cur. His brutishness is only matched by his shortsightedness.

(still I have to give credit where due, it's a very nice model. And it means we're one step closer to the Crimson King)


----------

